# Sterlet ?



## mr koi (12. Mai 2011)

Hallochen,

Die beliebte Frage:Kann ich einen __ Sterlet in meinem Gartenteich halten ?

-Wasser zirkuliert die ganze Zeit, wird dadurch 1 mal pro Tag gewechselt

Ich möchte keine Tiere quälen(wie Janski)

Bild ist ein kleiner __ Goldfisch, man sieht leider nur ein teil vom Teich hab kein besseres


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Hallo Mr. Koi,

klick mal auf das grüne Wort Sterlet, da findest Du einige interessante Hinweise.

Das Wichtigste ist sicherlich, dass diese Fische nicht rückwärts schwimmen können, also ordentlich Platz brauchen, um wenden zu können.


----------



## Armatus (12. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Wie tief ist der teich und wie groß ist die tiefste zone?

Mach mal ne skizze?!


----------



## mr koi (12. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Der Teich ist 1,20-1,30cm tief.und breit:3-4m


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Ja was denn nun  In Deinem Profil steht 6 x 10 m.


----------



## Armatus (12. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Mach mal ne Skizze


----------



## canis (12. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

...und ein besseres Foto!


----------



## Janski (12. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Hallo MrKoi (Name?)

Ähm ja ich weiß nicht was du da wieder aufgeschnappt hast, aber du hast wohl nicht den Beitrag zu Ende gelesen und gesehen, dass mein Teich vergrößert wurde und das um ein vielfaches und extra für die __ Störe in Poolformat und mit schrägen Wänden ???

Ich habe mittlerweile wohl von Fischen weit mehr Ahnung als du und sowas muss ich mir echt nicht bieten lassen, nachdem z.B. der Stör von duedeken nachdem er meine Anweisungen befolgt hat, überlebt hat und nun putzmunter in einem größeren Teich seine Bahnen zieht 



EDIT

Auf dem Foto kann man jedenfalls schon die ersten Unterwasserpflanzen erkennen, die müssen schonmal alle raus
(Aber da ich in deinen Augen ein Tierquäler bin wirste von mir absolut keinen einzigen Beitrag mehr hier lesen, dass nur mal dazu:evil)

Der verärgerte
Jan


----------



## muschtang (12. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Wo ist das Problem mit Jan? Er hats wohl drauf, denn er hält das gesamte Jahr über FORELLEN! Das ist ne Kunst für sich! Und er wird immer nur von allen fertig gemacht, niemand dankt ihm für seine wertvollen Tipps!

Der schockierte
Muschtang


----------



## canis (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Janski und die __ Störe ist ein eigenes Thema. Ob die Kritik an ihm gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, soll bitte dort diskutiert werden. 

Deshalb zurück zum Thema.


----------



## mr koi (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

@Jan:Entschuldigung:beten
@Christine:meine Tiefwasserzohne ist so Groß


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Also wenn die Tiefwasserzone 3 bis 4 Meter breit ist (und mangels genauer Angaben gehe ich jetzt mal von der gleiche Länge aus), dann ist sie wenn ich den Angaben der Fachleute glauben schenken darf - und das tue ich zu Gunsten der Tiere - zu klein für ein Sterlet.


----------



## mr koi (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

 Der Sterlet könnte,wenn er zu Groß wird dann vieleicht zu meinen Onkel umziehenkopfkratz ?


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Glaubst Du, den magst Du dann noch abgeben?


----------



## canis (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Hinzu kommt, dass ein Umzug in ein neues Gewässer für ein Tier immer auch Stress bedeutet. Daher ist generell davon abzuraten, Fische in den Teich zu setzen, bei denen klar ist, dass man sie wieder abgeben muss (Notfälle mal ausgenommen).


----------



## mr koi (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Achsoheul


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Und nicht zu vergessen, dass das Sterlet Deine anderen Fische in der Winterruhe stören würde....


----------



## Armatus (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen, dass das Sterlet Deine anderen Fische in der Winterruhe stören würde....



Hallo Christine,

das halte ich für unsinn.

Allerdings hast du recht dass die Tiefenzone zu klein ist


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet ?*

Hallo Armatus,

wie ich gelernt habe bzw. selber bei meinen Fischen sehen kann, halten viele Fische Winterruhe - und wie immer wieder zu lesen ist, gehören die __ Störe - und dazu gehören die Sterlets ja wohl - nicht zu diesen Fischen. Oder ist das falsch und Störe halten auch Winterruhe?


----------

